# Extending 60 day tourist visa.



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Was wondering if someone out there could help, I have a 60 day tourist visa which I received when entering Dubai. This is due to expire mid Jan and I was wondering how I would get this extended. I was told I could pay 610 dhs to extend for 30 days, anyone know how? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I extended mine (UK passport, visa on arrival) for free on Xmas eve by driving to Hatta, by another 30 days. 

So no charges there.


----------



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that! Didn't realise I could do a visa run. Am on a NZ passport, assuming this is fine to extend as well??? Do you know anything about paying to get it extended . . . just in case I cant make it to the border?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No sorry, but hire a car for the day and drive, it's only an hour away. Well worth it.


----------



## PAOBrien (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can head to DNRD ( Department of Naturalization and Residency- Dubai), and pay a fee to have it extended.
Or, as Andy said, head to one of the borders ( Hatta, Al Ain, RAK etc), and have it extended.
As a NZ passport holder, you should have no problems doing it either way.

DNRD


----------



## Jay_A_Dubya (Jan 18, 2009)

*Visitor Visa*

Howdy
I've recently arrived in UAE on a kiwi passport and have the 60 day visitor visa. I was planning to visit friends in Bahrain in the next week or so, but it occured to me that once I have left the UAE and re-entered, I may be treated as having made a "visa run" and be given the 30 day visitor visa extension upon re-entry to UAE and lose the balance of my current 60 day visa.

Alternatively, seeing that I am only 2 weeks into my 60 day visitor visa, am I allowed to come and go freely within the initial term of the visitor visa (60 Days) and only be eligable for the 30 day renewal when the initial 60 day term is due to expire?

I have been on the DNRD web site this morning and it seems to be silent on my particular query.

Has anyone out there been in this situation?

Any info would be gratefully received.

Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Once you renter the UAE you will be given a new entry stamp ( which should be valid for 60 days)
Depending where you re enter the UAE- the stamp may say 30 days, but Im sure with a NZ passport, it is actually 60 days ( confusing I know)


----------



## Jay_A_Dubya (Jan 18, 2009)

*Visitor Visa*

Brilliant, thanks for your response.

I have just gotten off the phone to DNRD and I think I understand my situation better with help from your response. DNRD confirmed that upon leaving UAE, my 60 day visitor visa will be cancelled, but upon re-entry and being a kiwi, I will be able to secure a 30 day visitor visa, which at expiry, I have 10 days to renew for an additional 30 days, totalling the 60 day period you've mentioned in your response.

Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jay_A_Dubya said:


> Brilliant, thanks for your response.
> 
> I have just gotten off the phone to DNRD and I think I understand my situation better with help from your response. DNRD confirmed that upon leaving UAE, my 60 day visitor visa will be cancelled, but upon re-entry and being a kiwi, I will be able to secure a 30 day visitor visa, which at expiry, I have 10 days to renew for an additional 30 days, totalling the 60 day period you've mentioned in your response.
> 
> Cheers and thanks again.



And it'll cost you AED620 for those extra 10+30 days.

I spoke to them today as my passport runs out on 25th, my visa on 22nd, they told me to drive out on my old pp, get visa cancelled, then in on my new pp, and get a new 60 day visa. Seriously, direct from DNRD today!! (and a ne pp is only AED680, so it's actually cheaper - if your's hasn't run out request a second one because you need to visit Tel Aviv on business regularly....).

Just a thought


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

By the way the rules have apparently changed (4 days ago so all the airport customs workers tell me) - for anyone who needs to know when you come in to Dubai now you are only given 30 days not 60 (im from the UK and was hit by this) any more.....


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

i have driven to Hatta before but don't remember physically going over a border. I need to do a visa run so could someone tell me where I stop (on the way out and way back in) to get this done please?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JamesE said:


> i have driven to Hatta before but don't remember physically going over a border. I need to do a visa run so could someone tell me where I stop (on the way out and way back in) to get this done please?


That's because most of Hatta is in the UAE. To do a border run, you go past Hatta Fort Hotels and there are signs to Oman. On this side of the border you stop at what are basically sheds (unless they have been revamped since I last drove to Oman a year ago) for exit stamps. As you enter the border section you will get to a large building and you stop and go in to organise paperwork (Oman entry) so you can turn around and drive back out, stopping again for a UAE entry stamp.

If you are driving you will need to get suitable insurance and the easiest place to do this is at the 'shack' behind the Shell petrol station before you get close to the border. If you drive even into the border area you are driving illegally without the proper insurance. Anyone with a hire car will need to get permission from the hire company and the appropriate certificate.

It isn't worth driving into Oman as there is nothing to see/do for miles. An opportunity wasted really.

-


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> That's because most of Hatta is in the UAE. To do a border run, you go past Hatta Fort Hotels and there are signs to Oman. On this side of the border you stop at what are basically sheds (unless they have been revamped since I last drove to Oman a year ago) for exit stamps. As you enter the border section you will get to a large building and you stop and go in to organise paperwork (Oman entry) so you can turn around and drive back out, stopping again for a UAE entry stamp.
> 
> If you are driving you will need to get suitable insurance and the easiest place to do this is at the 'shack' behind the Shell petrol station before you get close to the border. If you drive even into the border area you are driving illegally without the proper insurance. Anyone with a hire car will need to get permission from the hire company and the appropriate certificate.
> 
> ...


that's a fantastic help and thanks very much. most appreciated!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Also, you don't actually need insurance for Oman to do this visa run, I asked and was told there was no need. Just don't crash!!


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*Mission Accomplished*

Thanks for all your replies guys. I did the Oman Visa Run today and it was very straight forwards. will probably be doing it for the next few months with the world in the state it is!! anyone need to jump on board for a visa run come nearly 30 days time then let me know!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Also, you don't actually need insurance for Oman to do this visa run, I asked and was told there was no need. Just don't crash!!


I was told that you do, as you are technically leaving UAE soil. Certainly hire companies are funny about it.

There are times when the authorities here don't seem to know their own laws! 

-


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> By the way the rules have apparently changed (4 days ago so all the airport customs workers tell me) - for anyone who needs to know when you come in to Dubai now you are only given 30 days not 60 (im from the UK and was hit by this) any more.....


This will just add more confusion I'm sure but...I was out in Dubai late Nov for 4 days and received 60 day visa, I returned for a further weekend last week via Abu Dhabi and visa was only for 30 days. I put this down to a different entry point but think it could now be down to the change in rules. 

I am coming permanently in March, husband is resident with visa and labour card so he will start sponsorship process but I wondered is there a limit to the amount of times you can go in and out of the UAE to extend your visitor visa.

Thanks

DW


----------



## fadelm (Jan 26, 2009)

*Any one for a Hatta run?*



JamesE said:


> Thanks for all your replies guys. I did the Oman Visa Run today and it was very straight forwards. will probably be doing it for the next few months with the world in the state it is!! anyone need to jump on board for a visa run come nearly 30 days time then let me know!!


Hi There, I am planning to do this between 28th Feb- 3rd March? As I thought you get 60 days visa (i got 60 days i came to dubai) but only got 30. please let me know as i have not done it before and Iam take my two kids too. Thanks


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

is the oman/uae border at hatta open 24hrs a day? just realized that my visa expires tomorrow so am planning to drive to the border after midnight. 

also can i just walk across the border, turn around and then walk back? dont feel like spending money on insurance in oman.

thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ramin said:


> is the oman/uae border at hatta open 24hrs a day? just realized that my visa expires tomorrow so am planning to drive to the border after midnight.
> 
> also can i just walk across the border, turn around and then walk back? dont feel like spending money on insurance in oman.
> 
> thanks


The border is open 24/7

Its a long walk between passport counters, and i would say, not walkable ( especially in the dark).
Depending on how often you need to do visa runs, you may be better off buying a yearly insurance which is a few hundred dhs.( more economical if doing the visa run frequently)


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

how longs " a long walk"? if its like 10mins or so then i dont mind.
i know that the border crossing at mossandam was less than minute. i am not sure if i should drive to hatta or to mossandum....dont really know which one is closer from sharjah :-s


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Distance wise from Sharjah is much of a muchness- depends where in Sharjah you are ( traffic wise etc).

The border control in Musendam would be walkable, though not sure if they are 24/7 ( I would imagine so)
The Hatta crossing is quite a few kms from one spot to another ( after you get exit stamps, and go through security pass, its quite a few kms to Oman border crossing)


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

i live right at the border of sharjah/dubai (al-taawun street if that helps  )

i just got the number for the UAE border in Ras Al-Khaima (which leads to Musandam in Oman). they said the border is open 24/7. 

Still not sure if I should drive to Musandam or to Hatta. From the looks of it they both are approx the same distance from where i live in sharjah. Planning to leave after midnight so i wont have any problems with traffic 

in case anybody needs to make any inquiries;

UAE border checkpoint in Ras Al-Khaima > (07)2681188
and the one at Hatta > (04)8521718


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

i am doing another visa run on thursday driving to to Hatta, Oman. (4th visa run since entering uae in october!!) It is now officially 30days visit visa regardless of where you enter. it was 60 then went to 30 then went back to 60 and now apparently 30 for good. Although my colleague did a visa run last week to Hatta, he had 30days stamped in his passport and he had overstayed by 10 days and was expecting to pay the 100dhs fine for each day overstayed but they never mentioned it or fined him so Im not sure if the 30days still entitles you to 60days.... It seems no one knows anything in tis country and the officials just follow rules when they feel like it! Im still playing it safe and doing my visa run every 28days......


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

sara81 said:


> .... It seems no one knows anything in tis country and the officials just follow rules when they feel like it!.


Welcome to the UAE!!!


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

right i am officially confused!!!

Can any one put this in black and white for me, (knowing what authorities are like out here i doubt it).

I entered the UAE 6th January at dubai airport, I got a stamp for 30 days visit visa. I need to stay here until 30th March. Does this visa mean i can actually stay for 60 days and then get away with doing a visa run at the end of Feb. Or do I have to go and do a visa run now and then again in Feb.

Please help or can anyone give me a number to ring. Thank you


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

jay6480 said:


> right i am officially confused!!!
> 
> Can any one put this in black and white for me, (knowing what authorities are like out here i doubt it).
> 
> ...


if it says 30 in your passport then play it safe and do the visa run around 28/29days. Thats what i and everyone else is doing.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

living in dubai means living in confusion!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I came in September and got a 30 days visa on arrival. The Company's Pro went to get an extension and got an extension until 4th Dec since unofficially the first visa was for 60 days. You can try getting an extension done but it costs around 600 AED


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

sara81 said:


> i am doing another visa run on thursday driving to to Hatta, Oman. (4th visa run since entering uae in october!!) It is now officially 30days visit visa regardless of where you enter. it was 60 then went to 30 then went back to 60 and now apparently 30 for good. Although my colleague did a visa run last week to Hatta, he had 30days stamped in his passport and he had overstayed by 10 days and was expecting to pay the 100dhs fine for each day overstayed but they never mentioned it or fined him so Im not sure if the 30days still entitles you to 60days.... It seems no one knows anything in tis country and the officials just follow rules when they feel like it! Im still playing it safe and doing my visa run every 28days......


I thought there was a limit of 3 on the number of visa runs one can do. But as you rightly said, it depends on the officials. You will find out tomorrow...god luck!


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

did the visa run a few hours ago at ras al-khaima/mossandum border. when i got there it was liks 2:30 in the morning and the whole place looked as if it was closed. anyways got outta the car and walked towards the place where you have to go thru with your car across the border. an officer came out towards me and i told him that i wanted to cross the border. he told me that i have to wait 10-30minutes until they turn on their computers and connect to the network.....funny huh? 

well waited a while and finally after 20 mins or so he told me to give him my passport. while he was doing all this, i asked him if i will get 30 or 60 days. to my surprise he said 40 days! according to him even though the stamp says "30days" in their system its actually 40 days. 

stamped the exit permit thing, took 25 dhs and asked me if am taking the car. i said no since i dont have insurance. anyways walked for like 20meters to the omani checkpoint, paid the omani dude 60dhs, he stamped an entry and exit permit thingy on my passport and a minute later i was walking back towards the uae border. 

the officer that gave me the entry permit at the UAE border also said that all across the UAE the visa is valid for 40 days even though its stamped for 30 days. Sara81 maybe you can ask at the hatta border when you there this weekend?

anyways the whole ordeal would have taken less than 5 minutes if their computer would have been on and connected to the network.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I thought there was a limit of 3 on the number of visa runs one can do. But as you rightly said, it depends on the officials. You will find out tomorrow...god luck!


Apparently for British citizens there is no limit... "APPARENTLY" !!!! Lets hope not anyway! Otherwise goodbye DXB


----------



## desertswede (Feb 2, 2009)

Did anyone do the Hatta visa run last weekend? My visa is due to runout soon & I need to do visa runs until I go on my husbands visa in Nov 2009. Was there any problems & was it extended for 30 or 60 days?

Thanks in advance


----------



## abbster (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you been already for your visa run??


----------



## Bessem (Aug 27, 2010)

I dont have a stamp in my passport because I used the E-Gate Card at the Dubai Airport.

Is it possible to do a visa run to Hatta with the E-Gate card?


----------

